# Weight Difference Between Fox 32 and 34 140mm 27.5 Forks?



## gibsonlespaulspecial (Dec 27, 2012)

Anybody know the difference? I imagine it's a couple hundred grams or so but figured I ask for actual numbers. Trying to decide between the two, I know the 34s are stiffer but not sure if it's worth it for a half pound weight penalty....


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

The 34 just saw a redesign and weight loss. The 32 is still the old style design (I heard a new one will come out for 2017 and be available early summer of 2016). Right now I think the weight difference is very small.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

According to the Fox website, there's almost 250gms difference between the 32 and 34 x 140mm forks


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

My understanding Fox is not making a 32 fork with longer travel than 120mm for 2016. Maybe I miss read???? After checking Fox's website, 32 is only available in a 140mm on a 26". 27.5/29 is maxed out at 120mm.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

The stiffness would more than make up for the weight penalty if you're using a 140mm fork properly!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Acko said:


> The stiffness would more than make up for the weight penalty...


That's what I tell my wife.


----------



## sloonz (Apr 15, 2012)

I weighed mine when I upgraded from 32 to 34. The 130mm could be set to 140mm so nearly apples to apples +/- the weight of the travel spacer.

Fox Float 34mm, 140mm, 175mm steerer w/o axel: 2130g

Fox Float 32, 130mm, 175mm steerer, w/o axel: 1800g

The increase is stiffness was worth the weight gain.


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

sloonz said:


> I weighed mine when I upgraded from 32 to 34. The 130mm could be set to 140mm so nearly apples to apples +/- the weight of the travel spacer.
> 
> Fox Float 34mm, 140mm, 175mm steerer w/o axel: 2130g
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the 2016 forks? The new 2016 34 fork is much lighter than your figures, and is actually lighter than the 32 fork weight you quoted.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a 2016 34 TALAS (27.5") which weighs more than the Float. I weigh forks without axle cuz sometimes I use a QR, sometimes a bolt. Uncut it was 1870g. Cut to fit my XL 5010 it's 1830g.


----------



## gibsonlespaulspecial (Dec 27, 2012)

Good info Haymarket, I was considering a used fork (sorry should have been more clear) so those numbers are very helpful. I think my xfusion sweep is a good compromise at 1905g for a 34mm fork.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

The old 34 were tanks compared to the 32s, but even then in a mid-travel application the weight is absolutely worth it. I too was initially skeptical about the gains from extra stiffness, particularly for my 135lb frame, but I was blown away by the improvement.

The good news is, as others have mentioned, the new 34 is quite light. Very close to the current 32s in weight, although the grapevine has it that the 32 will also being losing some significant weight in the near future.


----------



## sloonz (Apr 15, 2012)

Those were both 2014 forks. Didn't know the 2016's were lighter.



Haymarket said:


> Are you talking about the 2016 forks? The new 2016 34 fork is much lighter than your figures, and is actually lighter than the 32 fork weight you quoted.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

gibsonlespaulspecial said:


> Anybody know the difference? I imagine it's a couple hundred grams or so but figured I ask for actual numbers. Trying to decide between the two, I know the 34s are stiffer but not sure if it's worth it for a half pound weight penalty....


My 650b 2016 Fox Fit4 150 is 1720 cut with star nut. Add less than 40 grams for the Kabolt axle and you are set. Great Fork by the way.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

New 2016 Fox 34









2014 Fox 32
Both are uncut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Both are 27.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

The 34 is a 140mm and the 32 is 120mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Now that is interesting


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

You should try something lighter if you want save at least 200grams . Consider Manitou, Rockshox, DT Swiss . 


Sent from my Laptop using Windows  !!!


----------

